
Vijay Gill: Google Does Not Mock Bing - jaydub
http://vijaygill.wordpress.com/2009/06/30/google-does-not-mock-bing/
======
andrewljohnson
Allow me to summarize: I wasn't mocking Bing. There are two valid approaches,
and ours just happens to be correct in almost every case.

~~~
TomOfTTB
I agree with what you said I just wanted to point out the "I wasn't mocking
Bing" part was a pretty obvious back track. Anyone who was there (I know a few
people) will tell you he got laughs when he used the line. If you're seriously
complementing a competitor and people laugh the automatic response is to say
"No, I'm serious" and then explain why.

Also note the first few comments on the Register article point out that the
results DON'T come up on Bing which is yet another indicator he wasn't being
serious (if you're seriously suggesting people look something up on Bing you'd
check to make sure it comes up on Bing)

------
smakz
I saw the those Microsoft/Google exchange as two people talking past each
other. I find it hard to believe Google doesn't have different KPI for Google
Maps vs. say, Google Books. I mean one involves scanning books, the other
involves mapping data. It's all fine and good to say everything has to be
'fast', but I doubt that's the level the development teams approach the
problems internally.

Also, if MS does develop it's own edge technology, of course they would re-use
it in the products were edge technology makes sense. I may not be appropriate
to use it across the board, ie: maybe a CDN would help with virtual earth, but
is it really necessary for travel data, which changes more often? I seriously
doubt MS would re-invent the wheel over and over for all their online
products. I know people who work there and this isn't how they work.

